# k-3800. Whats the best setup for 4" mains



## michacorre (Nov 21, 2012)

I have just traded a 32" tv for a Ridgid k-3800 drum machine:laughing: "GOT EM". I LIKE my new DRUM machine as I have used others. I can feel the cable and hear the motor and it is my preference as for now. 
I currently have a 5/16 and 3/8 cables for branch lines. I was wondering what type of cost, strength, power,and flexibility setups you guys use for 3' or 4' mains? 
I have found draincablesdirect.com has good deals on 1/2" x 100' cables no core with several different types of connections and attachments. I live in FL where it is sandy soil and the roots are weak and pipes are shallow for the most part. Im thinking a 100' NO CORE ( flexible and light ), cut off 10' (future leader) so it will all fit in my drum since ridgid said 90' max, use a type R head and attach what ever ridgid blade i want very quickly without loosing nuts or screws. Is there any thing different you guys would do or are there any cheaper cable setups out there that are not crap? Lets Hear the setups from the pros :thumbup: and horror stories from the experienced.
One more thing Bulb head or Not?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't put my k-3800 with 1/2" cable in 4" underground pipe...

That is the job assigned to the K-7500...


----------



## michacorre (Nov 21, 2012)

I wouldn't up north either but Central Florida is much different. I think it will be ok for the normal soft blockages, grease, and palm roots.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

What is the difference between up north and the south? A soft blockage is a soft blockage, but maybe your speaking of roots. 

I wouldn't use a K-3800 for main lines unless it was absolute impossible to get a larger machine in there. When I worked for a outfit that had a K-3800 I broke three cables in one summer trying to take the short cut route and not use the K-1500. After I broke the third cable I vowed to myself that I would never use the K-3800 on anything above 3" again unless I had no choice. 

Its easy to break a K-3800 cable, but near impossible to break a K-1500 unless you are doing something really wrong with it. Get a main line machine, don't short yourself or your customers.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

The best setup for mains is........... not an 1/2" cable.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

michacorre said:


> I wouldn't up north either but Central Florida is much different...


Not really. 

4" is 4" and unless you want your cable twisted into a nifty bow knot, you need to get larger cable and/or a bigger machine.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Man-up 1/4 cable and a blow bag.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

michacorre said:


> I have just traded a 32" tv for a Ridgid k-3800 drum machine:laughing: "GOT EM". I LIKE my new DRUM machine as I have used others. I can feel the cable and hear the motor and it is my preference as for now.
> I currently have a 5/16 and 3/8 cables for branch lines. I was wondering what type of cost, strength, power,and flexibility setups you guys use for 3' or 4' mains?
> I have found draincablesdirect.com has good deals on 1/2" x 100' cables no core with several different types of connections and attachments. I live in FL where it is sandy soil and the roots are weak and pipes are shallow for the most part. Im thinking a 100' NO CORE ( flexible and light ), cut off 10' (future leader) so it will all fit in my drum since ridgid said 90' max, use a type R head and attach what ever ridgid blade i want very quickly without loosing nuts or screws. Is there any thing different you guys would do or are there any cheaper cable setups out there that are not crap? Lets Hear the setups from the pros :thumbup: and horror stories from the experienced.
> One more thing Bulb head or Not?





What you have is a nice sink machine, keep it away from mains unless you like trouble :yes:


Just me but I wouldn't run a bulb end on a 1/2" cable.


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

kind of a skinny intro, are you a plumber?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Take a $5.00 dollar bill and tape to drum,
throw whole setup in trash so that way you are throwing something worthwhile away and then buy a real machine for mainlines like a Trojan "Stallion"

a k 3800 is a toy not for clearing mainlines


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

JERRYMAC said:


> *Take a $5.00 dollar bill and tape to drum,
> throw whole setup in trash so that way you are throwing something worthwhile away* and then buy a real machine for mainlines like a Trojan "Stallion"
> 
> a k 3800 is a toy not for clearing mainlines





Yikes 



lol !!!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

JERRYMAC said:


> Take a $5.00 dollar bill and tape to drum,
> throw whole setup in trash so that way you are throwing something worthwhile away and then buy a real machine for mainlines like a Trojan "Stallion"
> 
> a k 3800 is a toy not for clearing mainlines


Geez Jerry. Why don't you tell him what you really think. :laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

JERRYMAC said:


> Take a $5.00 dollar bill and tape to drum,
> throw whole setup in trash so that way you are throwing something worthwhile away and then buy a real machine for mainlines like a Trojan "Stallion"
> 
> a k 3800 is a toy not for clearing mainlines


 Geez, Jerry... you have a sore throat?? You're not YELLLING anymore...


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

lmao...................... :laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I'm not a drum guy. But I don't do service. I got this just to have a Mach. 1 1/4 cable. All you see. Umm. $600. Haven't even used it. If theses pros say you need a dif Mach. Then you need a diff. Mach.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I'm not a drum guy. But I don't do service. I got this just to have a Mach. 1 1/4 cable. All you see. Umm. $600. Haven't even used it. If theses pros say you need a dif Mach. Then you need a diff. Mach.


I'll pay you $601 for that rig if you want to sell. 

That gives you some clear profit.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I bet and you want me to bring it to okie land too hu?? Lol.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I bet and you want me to bring it to okie land too hu?? Lol.


I would be most happy to pick it up in person. I would even bring some BizBrew along.


----------



## michacorre (Nov 21, 2012)

thank you pros for all the wonderful advice. I'm currently working for "the man" and myself in my spare time with my lil drum. Im going with the 1/2" no core type from cabledirect with the type R end and a funnel head or 2" blade to reduce torque. Once I can buy a new drum machine I will retire my 1/2 cable from residential altogether and use it for commercial hard to reach places only. Ill let everyone know how it turns out. Im still up for any cool setup ideas for this machine. thanks


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

U o. A side job guy. Lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> I would be most happy to pick it up in person. I would even bring some BizBrew along.


Il pass for now but if I ever get rid of it ul be the first I call. Now biz brew sounds good. One day il put on all ut burnt orange and come up ther for some biz brew and bring u a red bull. Lol


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Florida guys usually use the K-60. Decent power for the size. Although some might disagree. 1/2" cable is a little undersized for 4" main lines.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I'm not a drum guy. But I don't do service. I got this just to have a Mach. 1 1/4 cable. All you see. Umm. $600. Haven't even used it. If theses pros say you need a dif Mach. Then you need a diff. Mach.


I beat you by $150 less a couple of weeks ago. The machine and cables have hardly been used.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> I would be most happy to pick it up in person. I would even bring some BizBrew along.


Don't forget the thermos for that trip....

I wouldn't use the K-3800 anywhere outside the building drains


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

michacorre said:


> thank you pros for all the wonderful advice. I'm currently working for "the man" and myself in my spare time with my lil drum. Im going with the 1/2" no core type from cabledirect with the type R end and a funnel head or 2" blade to reduce torque. Once I can buy a new drum machine I will retire my 1/2 cable from residential altogether and use it for commercial hard to reach places only. Ill let everyone know how it turns out. Im still up for any cool setup ideas for this machine. thanks


 You need to properly finish your intro before you can keep drumming and snaking around this site with your moonshine..


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

michacorre said:


> thank you pros for all the wonderful advice. I'm currently working for "the man" and myself in my spare time with my lil drum....


I cannot believe I was suckered into offering professional advice to someone who has such little respect for his employer and does side jobs. Ugh.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> I cannot believe I was suckered into offering professional advice to someone who has such little respect for his employer and does side jobs. Ugh.


 NO soup for you !!!


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

michacorre said:


> thank you pros for all the wonderful advice. I'm currently working for "the man" and myself in my spare time with my lil drum. Im going with the 1/2" no core type from cabledirect with the type R end and a funnel head or 2" blade to reduce torque. Once I can buy a new drum machine I will retire my 1/2 cable from residential altogether and use it for commercial hard to reach places only. Ill let everyone know how it turns out. *Im still up for any cool setup ideas for this machine.* thanks




K-3800, cool setup ??? ................... 3/8" or 13/32" sink machine.


Sure you're not a hack ???


----------



## michacorre (Nov 21, 2012)

lol.. Ill have my business soon enough just like everyone else on this site ... I was making good money up north with a good company moved to fl and now im practically unemployed with my 25 hour a week job. The company in the last year went from 15 plumbers to 4 I have been trying to find other plumbing jobs to better myself but Nothing in the area worth taking yet. I'm in one of the worst housing markets in the country right now. I can watch my kids starve hoping someone will call my boss that doesn't advertise anymore or advertise myself and know how save my cash and be my own boss. I HAVE A DREAM!!!!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

michacorre said:


> .... HAVE A DREAM!!!!


That's great but do you have a Plumbing Contractor's license and insurance?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> That's great but do you have a Plumbing Contractor's license and insurance?


 






A maverick entrepreneur doesn't worry about small details......:laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> That's great but do you have a Plumbing Contractor's license and insurance?


No but I have machine a truck some slip joint pliers a cord a plunger and closet auger. So I'm set. I think il put add out in the paper lol.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> No but I have machine a truck some slip joint pliers a cord a plunger and closet auger. So I'm set. I think il put add out in the paper lol.


I feel a Biz Don't Give A Damn post coming.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> I feel a Biz Don't Give A Damn post coming.


I think il get a magnetized sign for my truck that says 
Water works poop line cleanig!!!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I think il get a magnetized sign for my truck that says
> Water works poop line cleanig!!!


Thou shalt not use the name Water Works in vain. :no:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I repent I repent!!! I say get bent oops I mean I say repent Happy Thanksgiving biz. Lol


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

michacorre said:


> I wouldn't up north either but Central Florida is much different. I think it will be ok for the normal soft blockages, grease, and palm roots.


Okay... Good Luck!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

JERRYMAC said:


> Take a $5.00 dollar bill and tape to drum,
> throw whole setup in trash so that way you are throwing something worthwhile away and then buy a real machine for mainlines like a Trojan "Stallion"
> 
> a k 3800 is a toy not for clearing mainlines


No it's a great machine for small drains and can handle soft blockages in 3 & 4" but not roots of any kind...


----------

